# Film protecteur sur iPad Air 2, lequel



## pchat82 (21 Août 2015)

Etant débutant sur Tablette je me pose la question de l'utilité réelle de film protecteur à fixer sur un écran d' iPad Air2 ? Et si intérêt quel style de film, en plastique ou en verre, avantages et inconvénients?


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2015)

Je n'y vois que des inconvénients. Le plastique s'use plus vite que le verre, ça se raye et ça abîme les stylets.

Je n'ai jamais mis de protége-écran sur mes iPad.


----------



## Maxmad68 (25 Août 2015)

@gwen, ça se raye, voilà justement l'utilité, mieux vaut que le film soit rayé que l'écran de l'appareil
À voir maintenant ce que vous préferez entre avoir un écran tout neuf rayé ou avoir un écran au toucher dégueulasse
J'ai opté pour la 2e en prévention


----------



## pchat82 (25 Août 2015)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> @gwen, ça se raye, voilà justement l'utilité, mieux vaut que le film soit rayé que l'écran de l'appareil
> À voir maintenant ce que vous préferez entre avoir un écran tout neuf rayé ou avoir un écran au toucher dégueulasse
> J'ai opté pour la 2e en prévention


Merci, vous avez opté pour la sagesse; et la protection en verre est peut être meilleur pour le toucher?


----------

